# steward / azafato



## titinadoug

Hola amigos:
En mi clase de traducción literaria (desde el español al griego moderno), encontré en un cuento de Julio Cortazar la palabra inglesa *steward, *usada en vez de *azafato*. En griego no se usa esta palabra inglesa (gente que no habla inglés no sabría lo que significaría) y por consiguente  creo que se debe traducir con la palabra griega que corresponde a *azafato*. En cambio, mi profesor (quien habla griego muy bien, pero no es nativo), me dice que en el idioma castellano tampoco se usa *steward* y si Cortazar usa esta palabra en ingles debemos respetar su estilo y usarla tambien en nuestra traducción en griego. Para resolver el asunto, quisiera saber si en Argentina y en otros paises hispanohablantes de América es comun de usar *steward* como forma alternativa por la palabra *azafato*. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## GalizaMeiga

En España jamás he escuchado la palabra steward. Se usa azafata, o en su caso, azafato, aunque cada vez se escucha más "asistente de vuelo", pero nunca steward. Puede que en LA sí se use.
Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Hola Titina.

Por acá no se usa _"steward"_ comúnmente. En el caso de los aviones se escucha más *aeromozo *que *azafato*, pero también se entiende esta última.

¿Traduciendo a Cortázar? Yo dejaría _"steward"_.

Saludos.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Hola
La verdad es que por un manejo de términos aeronáuticos y del ingles si me dicen la palabra en su versión anglosajona la comprendo pero comparto la opinión de Giorgio Lontano se usa normalmente aeromozo.


----------



## pejeman

En México si hemos usado "stíguard". Tal vez ya esté en desuso, por "asistente de vuelo". Quizás las tripulaciones no usaran "stiguard", pero los pasajeros sí.

Saludos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* tampoco se usa en lo absoluto "*steward"* para referirse a ese tipo de empleo. Lo común, cuando nos referimos a* hombres* es "*sobrecargo*". Para *mujeres*, en cambio, sí decimos "*azafata*" o "*aeromoza*".


----------



## mirx

Tampoco en México se usa.

Son azafatas de toda la vida porque casi siempre son mujeres. Cuando se trata de un hombre entonces es más común decir "aeromozo" -y no azafato- aunque también esto sea usual y correcto en otros lados.

Saludos.


----------



## alberto fernández de rosa

En Argentina tampoco se utiliza la palabra inglesa para denominar a los asistentes de vuelo. De todas formas creo que debiera respetarse el uso de la palabra en el formato en que originalmernte la escribiera Cortazar. Seguramente lo hizo como un recurso literario cuyo efecto se perdería si toda la frase es traducida al griego.


----------



## Llenaresme

En argentina no se usa steward y menos que menos "azafato" que realmente suena demasiado mal.- Solo azafata.- Y si es hombre --yo nunca vi uno de azafata-- le diría a él, "señor" y para referirlo, diría "el azafata".- Chau a todos...


----------



## Mangato

Nunca oí steward, si no fue para referirse a James o a Granger. Aqui tampoco se lesllama habitualmente _azafatos_, y menos aún _aeromozos_. Lo normal es llamarlos auxiliares de vuelo. Para las mujeres, azafatas es el término más utilizado popularmente.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## piraña utria

Mangato said:


> Nunca oí steward, si no fue para referirse a James o a Granger. Aqui tampoco se lesllama habitualmente _azafatos_, y menos aún _aeromozos_. Lo normal es llamarlos auxiliares de vuelo. Para las mujeres, azafatas es el término más utilizado popularmente.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


 
Hola:

Por acá, hace rato, es como dice Manga tanto mujeres como hombres.

Saludos,


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Yo siempre los he llamado: comisario de vuelo o comisario de a bordo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá son sobrecargos. No había oído steward. Antes se les llamaba aeromozas.


----------



## Xiroi

En España un/a sobrecargo, hombre o mujer, es el/la jefe de cabina, la persona responsable de la tripulación auxiliar. El nombre oficial en España es TCP (tripulante de cabina de pasajeros) y azafata de vuelo es un nombre antiguo, que se sustituyó por auxiliar de vuelo hace años, a partir de la incorporación de los hombres en ese sector, pero ambos términos se usan más o menos frecuentemente, sobre todo entre las personas ajenas a la aviación comercial. Azafato suena despectivo pero auxiliar es aceptable para ambos sexos.

Aeromoza desde luego no lo usamos y aquí suena de lo más cómico, algo así como una recia campesina con algún tipo de alas o de motor a reacción a lo Rocketman.


----------



## emm1366

Comparto con todos menos con bocha. Hasta ahora, aunque mis viajes en avión son pocos, no he visto hombres como auxiliares de vuelo y espero que no lo hagan. Mi mente me dice que un auxiliar de vuelo es algo así como un copiloto. ¿Será que Bocha tiene razón?. (Se me está pegando la anarquía de Vampiro milenario)


----------



## piraña utria

emm1366 said:


> Comparto con todos menos con bocha. Hasta ahora, aunque mis viajes en avión son pocos, no he visto hombres como auxiliares de vuelo y espero que no lo hagan. Mi mente me dice que un auxiliar de vuelo es algo así como un copiloto. ¿Será que Bocha tiene razón?. (Se me está pegando la anarquía de Vampiro milenario)


 
Hola paisano, tiempo sin verte por acá:

"Auxiliar de vuelo" es como denominan algunas normas internas en nuestro país a este oficio (te debo si lo contemplan convenios internacionales) así como ellos mismos, que es fundamental: el sindicato que agrupa a la mayoría de estas personas se llama precisamente ACDAV, "Asociación Colombiana de Auxiliares de Vuelo".

Saludos,


----------



## Xiroi

emm1366 said:


> no he visto hombres como auxiliares de vuelo y espero que no lo hagan.


Me quedo sin palabraas.

En este continente, y también en otros, un hombre ejerciendo la profesión de auxiliar de vuelo, ya sea como mero auxiliar o como sobrecargo/jefe de cabina (o con los diferentes nombres que les den en cada país) es una ocupación dignísima independientemente del sexo de la persona que la desempeñe.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Hola todos

La mejor traducción posible para _steward_ es *camarero;* y debería ser la palabra a utilizar si uno es Hispanohablante, ya que corresponde al oficio del personal auxiliar destinado a la atención al pasajero, tanto en viajes aéreos como en cruceros marítimos; incluso en los bares, restaurantes y hoteles en tierra. No tiene nada que ver con la labor de auxiliar de vuelo. 

Tripulante es una expresión general para referirse a todas las personas que van en una nave y que no son pasajeros.

ahora sí............good bye!


----------



## Xiroi

KHALIFAH said:


> Hola todos
> 
> La mejor traducción posible para _steward_ es *camarero;* y debería ser la palabra a utilizar si uno es Hispanohablante, ya que corresponde al oficio del personal auxiliar destinado a la atención al pasajero, tanto en viajes aéreos como en cruceros marítimos; incluso en los bares, restaurantes y hoteles en tierra. No tiene nada que ver con la labor de auxiliar de vuelo.
> 
> Tripulante es una expresión general para referirse a todas las personas que van en una nave y que no son pasajeros.


Querrás decir hispanohablante (en minúscula) de los países donde se use camarero en ese sentido. Aquí un camarero sirve bebidas y alimentos en establecimientos públicos: bares, restaurantes, discotecas.

Llamar camarero/a a una persona que habla varios idiomas, que ha realizado y regularmente sigue realizando una formación que incluye primeros auxilios, procedimentos de emergencias y que te sabe sacar de un avión en llamas como si su única capacidad fuera servir refrescos es verdadero un insulto.

Estoy de acuerdo con la última parte, por eso al personal auxiliar ahora se le llama "tripulante de cabina de pasajero", para diferenciarles de los pilotos que van en la cabina de mando, pero tripulantes son todos.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Xiroi said:


> En España un/a sobrecargo, hombre o mujer, es el/la jefe de cabina, la persona responsable de la tripulación auxiliar. El nombre oficial en España es TCP (tripulante de cabina de pasajeros) y azafata de vuelo es un nombre antiguo, que se sustituyó por auxiliar de vuelo hace años, a partir de la incorporación de los hombres en ese sector, pero ambos términos se usan más o menos frecuentemente, sobre todo entre las personas ajenas a la aviación comercial. *Azafato suena despectivo* pero auxiliar es aceptable para ambos sexos.
> 
> *Aeromoza desde luego no lo usamos y aquí suena de lo más cómico*, algo así como una recia campesina con algún tipo de alas o de motor a reacción a lo Rocketman.


 
De acuerdo!,  estas expresiones, de lo mismo anacrónicas y fuera de lugar, harían reir.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Xiroi said:


> *Querrás decir hispanohablante (en minúscula) de los países donde se use camarero en ese sentido*. Aquí un camarero sirve bebidas y alimentos en establecimientos públicos: bares, restaurantes, discotecas.
> 
> Llamar camarero/a a una persona que habla varios idiomas, que ha realizado y regularmente sigue realizando una formación que incluye primeros auxilios, procedimentos de emergencias y que te sabe sacar de un avión en llamas como si su única capacidad fuera servir refrescos *es verdadero un insulto*.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con la última parte, por eso al personal auxiliar ahora se le llama "tripulante de cabina de pasajero", para diferenciarles de los pilotos que van en la cabina de mando, pero tripulantes son todos.


 
Como dijo el carnicero: mi señora, vamos por partes:--)

En primer lugar, es el sentido principal y más usado que tiene, a pesar de los otros 7 que le da el DRAE. Ahora bien, por qué insulto? El hecho de que se haya desnaturalizado su uso a cambio de una palabra inglesa, no lo invalida. Estamos de acuerdo en que si vas a bordo de un crucero (donde se usa un lenguaje internacional standard) pedirás ayuda al steward, es claro. Pero, puesto en los zapatos de un traductor, yo usaría camarero.


----------



## emm1366

Xiroi said:


> Me quedo sin palabraas.
> 
> En este continente, y también en otros, un hombre ejerciendo la profesión de auxiliar de vuelo, ya sea como mero auxiliar o como sobrecargo/jefe de cabina (o con los diferentes nombres que les den en cada país) es una ocupación dignísima independientemente del sexo de la persona que la desempeñe.


 Lamento que mi discurso se prestara para una mala interpretación. No estoy en contra de que un hombre ejerza ese cargo sino que las damas me agradan más.

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá son sobrecargos. No había oído steward. Antes se les llamaba aeromozas.


Más antes sí eran (stíguards), Toño.Saludos.


----------



## Xiroi

KHALIFAH said:


> En primer lugar, es el sentido principal y más usado que tiene, a pesar de los otros 7 que le da el DRAE.


 
El significado número 1 nada tiene que ver con la definición de lo que es un auxiliar de vuelo.



KHALIFAH said:


> Ahora bien, por qué insulto? El hecho de que se haya desnaturalizado su uso a cambio de una palabra inglesa, no lo invalida.


 En España jamás se ha usado steward, ni en aviones ni en cruceros ni en trenes, así que no hay necesidad de traducir nada porque aquí no se ha desnaturalizado su uso en favor de una voz inglesa. Aquí siempre ha habido una diferencia muy clara entre un camarero (cuya única misión y formación está relacionada con servir allimentos o bebidas) y auxiliares (de vuelo o de lo que sea). El camarero de un tren es el que está tras la barra del coche cafetería, pero no lo es el que te indica tu asiento, te ofrece prensa y una copa y además sabe dónde está el extintor y cómo usarlo, aunque te sirva un café en tu asiento.



KHALIFAH said:


> Estamos de acuerdo en que si vas a bordo de un crucero (donde se usa un lenguaje internacional standard) pedirás ayuda al steward, es claro. .


Pues no, no estoy de acuerdo, dependerá de la nacionalidad de la tripulación, pero no es ése el tema que debatimos. 

Insulto: Camarero en España es lo que es y no encuentro en las definiciones que de esa voz tiene la RAE ninguna que se ajuste a sus funciones. Si en el DRAE la entrada de camarero dijera "personal cuyo fin principal es poner a salvo el pasaje en caso de accidente y evacuar el avión en menos de un minuto y medio, que en cada vuelo, tras comprobar que el equipo de emergencia está operativo, además ofrecen al pasaje prensa y un refrigerio", entonces eso significaría que camarero es la voz de uso común para referise a ese puesto. En España no lo es y sería absolutamente inapropiado, como lo sería llamar mecanógrafo a un escritor o a un traductor. En otros paises, no sé.


----------



## jprr

titinadoug said:


> Hola amigos:
> En mi clase de traducción literaria (desde el español al griego moderno), encontré en un cuento de Julio Cortazar la palabra inglesa *steward, *usada en vez de *azafato*. En griego no se usa esta palabra inglesa (gente que no habla inglés no sabría lo que significaría) y por consiguente  creo que se debe traducir con la palabra griega que corresponde a *azafato*. En cambio, mi profesor (quien habla griego muy bien, pero no es nativo), me dice que en el idioma castellano tampoco se usa *steward* y si Cortazar usa esta palabra en ingles debemos respetar su estilo y usarla tambien en nuestra traducción en griego. Para resolver el asunto, quisiera saber si en Argentina y en otros paises hispanohablantes de América es comun de usar *steward* como forma alternativa por la palabra *azafato*. Muchas gracias de antemano.


Hola titinadoug,
Estoy totalmente conforme con tu profesor.
1 - Cortazar usa a menudo palabras, y a veces oraciones, extranjeras en su literatura (francés, inglés, alemán) - hace parte de su literatura, también de su vida (o al reves). El otro día leí un poema donde una (¿la?) frase clave es en francés. Incluso el titulo ("Canada dry"), no sé si se entiende en todas partes del mundo. Pero Cortazar le escribio así, y es así que toma su sentido.
2 - No sé en que año escribio el cuento que estas traduciendo, pero en estos entonces los viajeros y los tripulantes no eran los que son, y tal vez no se usaban las palabras de hoy en día (apuesto que algunas han sido acuñadas despues que Cortazar escribiera el cuento).
3 - ¿ Porqué crees que los griegos van a entender con más dificuldad que los lectores en castellano ? ¿ son más torpes ?


----------



## didakticos

titinadoug said:


> Hola amigos:
> En mi clase de traducción literaria (desde el español al griego moderno), encontré en un cuento de Julio Cortazar la palabra inglesa *steward, *usada en vez de *azafato*. En griego no se usa esta palabra inglesa (gente que no habla inglés no sabría lo que significaría) y por consiguente creo que se debe traducir con la palabra griega que corresponde a *azafato*. En cambio, mi profesor (quien habla griego muy bien, pero no es nativo), me dice que en el idioma castellano tampoco se usa *steward* y si Cortazar usa esta palabra en ingles debemos respetar su estilo y usarla tambien en nuestra traducción en griego. Para resolver el asunto, quisiera saber si en Argentina y en otros paises hispanohablantes de América es comun de usar *steward* como forma alternativa por la palabra *azafato*. Muchas gracias de antemano.


 
Recuerdo el cuento de Cortázar: es _La isla a mediodía_. El término *steward *no es de uso común en mi país, Costa Rica, pero yo entendí su significado dentro del contexto: (_...y el steward se enderezó, sin que la sonrisa profesional se borrara de su boca de labios finos_). Más adelante, en el mismo cuento, Cortázar usa el término _*stewardess*_ y también entiendo por el contexto a qué se refiere.

No entiendo por qué deseas cambiar este término en la traducción. En el mismo cuento aparece la palabra _kalimera_ (en bastardilla o itálica). ¿Vas a traducirla al español puesto que aparece en griego en el original?

Hay otros cuentos de Cortázar, en donde él uso anglicismos y los puso en itálica. Por ejemplo, en Carta a una señorita en Paris, la palabra _hobbie_ aparece así. No soy traductor literario y sé que es un dolor de cabeza. Lo sé porque una vez leí este artículo de García Márquez sobre el particular: _*Los pobres traductores buenos*_. Desafortunadamente parece ser que no se puede encontrar en la Internet.

¡Suerte!


----------



## KHALIFAH

Xiroi said:


> *El significado número 1 nada tiene que ver con la definición de lo que es un auxiliar de vuelo. *
> 
> *Alguien lo sugirió, siquiera?*
> 
> En España jamás se ha usado steward, ni en aviones ni en cruceros ni en trenes, así que no hay necesidad de traducir nada porque aquí no se ha desnaturalizado su uso en favor de una voz inglesa. Aquí siempre ha habido una diferencia muy clara entre un camarero (cuya única misión y formación está relacionada con servir allimentos o bebidas) y auxiliares (de vuelo o de lo que sea). El camarero de un tren es el que está tras la barra del coche cafetería, pero no lo es el que te indica tu asiento, te ofrece prensa y una copa y además sabe dónde está el extintor y cómo usarlo, aunque te sirva un café en tu asiento.
> 
> La intención del postulante de este thread es *traducir* al Español una palabra; y toda traducción, en especial si lo es de una obra literaria, es una nueva obra, porque constituye *CREACIÓN. *Ningún escritor que se precie de serlo pasa por alto las acepciones posibles de las palabras que *ESCOGE,* y la palabra camarero claramente tiene connotacion de servicio.
> 
> Pues no, no estoy de acuerdo, *dependerá de la nacionalidad de la tripulación*, pero no es ése el tema que debatimos.
> 
> *Para efectos prácticos coviene saber a alguien que esté en problemas que a quién puede dirigirse es al steward, así la tripulación sea italiana o filipina, como de hecho lo es en la mayoria de cruceros, por ejemplo.*
> 
> 
> Insulto: Camarero en España es lo que es y no encuentro en las definiciones que de esa voz tiene la RAE ninguna que se ajuste a sus funciones. *Si en el DRAE la entrada de camarero dijera "personal cuyo fin principal es poner a salvo el pasaje en caso de accidente y evacuar el avión en menos de un minuto y medio, que en cada vuelo, tras comprobar que el equipo de emergencia está operativo, además ofrecen al pasaje prensa y un refrigerio", *
> 
> *Pues eso ya no seria un diccionario sino un manual de evacuación para tripulantes.*
> 
> 
> entonces eso significaría que camarero es la voz de uso común para referise a ese puesto. En España no lo es y sería absolutamente inapropiado, como lo sería llamar mecanógrafo a un escritor o a un traductor. En otros paises, no sé.


----------



## didakticos

Por fin encontré la frase de García Márquez que andaba buscando para ilustrar tu caso. (Muchas gracias a Belén por su ayuda). Creo que es un ejemplo extremo, pero muy válido. Están hablando de la traducción de _Paradiso_ de Lezama Lima:

_Entre otras cosas, encontramos una firase _[sic] _cuyo sujeto cambiaba de género y de número varias veces en menos de diez líneas, hasta el punto de que al final no era posible saber quién era, ni cuándo era, ni dónde estaba. _

El traductor se pregunta entonces si debería corregir el texto o respetar los errores.

_Mi opinión era que debía conservarlos, de modo que la obra pasara al otro idioma tal como era, no sólo con sus virtudes, sino también con sus defectos. Era un deber de lealtad con el lector en el otro idioma._

[NOTA: el subrayado es mío].

Fuente: Gabriel García Márquez: *Los pobres traductores buenos.*
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/opin.../DRAMATURGO/elpepiopi/19820721elpepiopi_5/Tes


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina actual los empleadores solicitan asistentes de vuelo de uno u otro sexo y los centros de capacitación, generalmente de origen sindical, forman asistentes de vuelo.

La palabra azafata era la más difundida hace unos 30 o 40 años cuando todavía era poco habitual que se desempeñara en tales tareas un varón. Las palabras aeromoza y asistente de cabina nos son familiares al oído.

Yendo a la pregunta específica, si el texto de Cortázar es el mencionado, y fue publicado en 1971, no tengo una explicación específica para _steward_. Para esa época los términos castellanos usados en la Argentina ya estaban establecidos, si bien es cierto que Cortázar residía en París desde mucho tiempo atrás. Por 1950, no estoy seguro sobre los nombres usados. 

Puedo aventurar dos o tres hipótesis. 

En primer término, no es poco habitual en la Argentina, especialmente a mediados del siglo pasado, que cuando uno no encuentra una palabra correcta en castellano usa una en francés, inglés, italiano o lo que "quede mejor para el caso". Un porteño típico -y para el caso, un rosarino, un platense e incluso un cordobés- preferiría decir _steward_ antes que referirse a un azafato, pues esta última palabra es más propia de quien está representado en "Puente Viejo" de Quinquela Martín que de quien posee una versión de él. _Steward_ cubre mejor las apariencias.

En segundo lugar, a veces se usa o usaba en la Argentina un término extranjero para describir algo que tiene nombre en el castellano local pero que describe otra clase de instituciones. Por ejemplo, hipotetizando, pudiera ser que las azafatas fueran una institución totalmente femineizada en ese tiempo y el ver un aeromozo de una línea aérea extranjera destruye este esquema, por lo que resulta ser un _steward_, respondiendo así su propia existencia a instituciones ajenas con nomenclaturas ajenas.

En tercer lugar, y un poco en conexión con el párrafo anterior, a muchos escritores argentinos siempre les ha interesado describir experiencias alejadas de la vida cotidiana argentina de una manera "de viajero", y en tal caso el uso de léxico extranjero representa bien esa experiencia. Un viajero no muda de lugar sino que cambia de prejuicios, de allí que uno pueda ser atendido por un _steward _en 1950 en algún lugar remoto y con toda la naturalidad del mundo. El 80% de los argentinos tenemos al menos un extranjero en cualquiera de las tres generaciones que nos preceden en nuestro árbol, por lo que mudarse de un lado para otro y adaptarse a "lo local" forma parte de nuestra herencia y lo vivimos con más naturalidad que esa europea de los Alpes que lloraba porque no pudiendo conseguir un trabajo en su aldea debía ir a trabajar muy lejos ... a 3 km de distancia, en otro valle. Cortázar es un escritor que, en lo poco que yo sé, responde también a este modelo.

Bueno, mucha especulación de mi parte. Quizá sea mejor encontrar alguien que sepa mucho sobre Cortázar y su obra.


----------



## KHALIFAH

aleCcowaN said:


> En la Argentina actual los empleadores solicitan asistentes de vuelo de uno u otro sexo y los centros de capacitación, generalmente de origen sindical, forman asistentes de vuelo.
> 
> La palabra azafata era la más difundida hace unos 30 o 40 años cuando todavía era poco habitual que se desempeñara en tales tareas un varón. Las palabras aeromoza y asistente de cabina nos son familiares al oído.
> 
> Yendo a la pregunta específica, si el texto de Cortázar es el mencionado, y fue publicado en 1971, no tengo una explicación específica para _steward_. Para esa época los términos castellanos usados en la Argentina ya estaban establecidos, si bien es cierto que Cortázar residía en París desde mucho tiempo atrás. Por 1950, no estoy seguro sobre los nombres usados.
> 
> Puedo aventurar dos o tres hipótesis.
> 
> En primer término, no es poco habitual en la Argentina, especialmente a mediados del siglo pasado, que cuando uno no encuentra una palabra correcta en castellano usa una en francés, inglés, italiano o lo que "quede mejor para el caso". Un porteño típico -y para el caso, un rosarino, un platense e incluso un cordobés- preferiría decir _steward_ antes que referirse a un azafato, pues esta última palabra es más propia de quien está representado en "Puente Viejo" de Quinquela Martín que de quien posee una versión de él. _Steward_ cubre mejor las apariencias.
> 
> En segundo lugar, a veces se usa o usaba en la Argentina un término extranjero para describir algo que tiene nombre en el castellano local pero que describe otra clase de instituciones. Por ejemplo, hipotetizando, pudiera ser que las azafatas fueran una institución totalmente femineizada en ese tiempo y el ver un aeromozo de una línea aérea extranjera destruye este esquema, por lo que resulta ser un _steward_, respondiendo así su propia existencia a instituciones ajenas con nomenclaturas ajenas.
> 
> *En tercer lugar, y un poco en conexión con el párrafo anterior, a muchos escritores argentinos siempre les ha interesado describir experiencias alejadas de la vida cotidiana argentina de una manera "de viajero", y en tal caso el uso de léxico extranjero representa bien esa experiencia. Un viajero no muda de lugar sino que cambia de prejuicios, de allí que uno pueda ser atendido por un steward en 1950 en algún lugar remoto y con toda la naturalidad del mundo. El 80% de los argentinos tenemos al menos un extranjero en cualquiera de las tres generaciones que nos preceden en nuestro árbol, por lo que mudarse de un lado para otro y adaptarse a "lo local" forma parte de nuestra herencia y lo vivimos con más naturalidad que esa europea de los Alpes que lloraba porque no pudiendo conseguir un trabajo en su aldea debía ir a trabajar muy lejos ... a 3 km de distancia, en otro valle. Cortázar es un escritor que, en lo poco que yo sé, responde también a este modelo.*
> 
> Bueno, mucha especulación de mi parte. Quizá sea mejor encontrar alguien que sepa mucho sobre Cortázar y su obra.


 
Me parece muy valioso este punto de vista. Es un fundamento valido que ayuda a asimilar el tono general que adquiere la obra de Cortazar gracias al empleo de palabras de otros idiomas en su obra. La resonancia que adquiere así su sintáxis, podría transformarse en una traducción "purista" al Español. El resultado final dependería, en suma, del genio que esté detrás de la traducción. En el caso que nos ocupa, quien formula la cuestión original *tiene la intención* de traducir el término _steward _al Español. No comprendo por tanto, los reparos que consideran, prevenidamente además, inapropiado un equivalente en nuestro idioma como camarero.

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

> Originalmente publicado por *aleCcowaN*





> ...En segundo lugar, a veces se usa o usaba en la Argentina un término extranjero para describir algo que tiene nombre en el castellano local pero que describe otra clase de instituciones. Por ejemplo, hipotetizando, pudiera ser que las azafatas fueran una institución totalmente femineizada en ese tiempo y el ver un aeromozo de una línea aérea extranjera destruye este esquema, por lo que resulta ser un _steward_, respondiendo así su propia existencia a instituciones ajenas con nomenclaturas ajenas.


 

A mi entender, esta es la explicación más verosímil. Por aquí también es muy común que algunos escritores, cuando tratan de describir un ambiente foráneo, utilicen términos locales fácilmente comprensibles, remarcando una cierta idiosincrasia local. Si narran una escena en restaurante francés no nos sorprende leer que nos atiende el _garçon_, o en un hotel neoyorquino mencionar al _bell boy_. Habitualmente lo escriben en cursiva

Saludos


----------



## MaggieG

Hola. Soy argentina y profesora de traducción. Días pasados traduciendo con mis alumnos Death in the Clouds de A. Christie cuyo comienzo transcurre en un avión, nos encontramos con el dilema de la traducción de Steward para dos hombres. Algunas ofrecían la opción de aeromozo, otras de sobrecargo, otras de azafato. Nos decidimos por AUXILIAR DE A BORDO como se usa aqui en Buenos Aires. De todos modos, me gustaría saber cuál es el cuento de Cortazar que usa esa palabra para saber si se justifica su traducción aunque yo la dejaría así ya que justamente a ese escritor no deben haberle faltasdom motivos para ponertla en inglés.


----------



## belén

Hola MaggieG, bienvenida a los foros:

Didákticos dice en el post 26:



> Recuerdo el cuento de Cortázar: es _La isla a mediodía_. El término *steward *no es de uso común en mi país, Costa Rica, pero yo entendí su significado dentro del contexto: (_...y el steward se enderezó, sin que la sonrisa profesional se borrara de su boca de labios finos_). Más adelante, en el mismo cuento, Cortázar usa el término _*stewardess*_ y también entiendo por el contexto a qué se refiere.


----------



## MaggieG

Gracias Belén por tu bienvenida. Y por tu respuesta.


----------



## Aviador

Aunque ya han dicho bastante y muy bien los amigos foreros aquí en estos días en que estuve alejado del foro, no podía dejar de meter mi cuchara en este tema, se imaginarán.

En Chile, la Dirección General de Aeronáutica Civil (DGAC) usa oficialmente el término epiceno acortado de _tripulante de cabina_. La licencia otorgada a estos trabajadores por la DGAC es, de acuerdo a la nomenclatura internacional en castellano, _tripulante de cabina de pasajeros_ (TCP).
Los propios tripulantes de cabina usan aquí coloquialmente para sí el término también epiceno de _auxiliar de vuelo_ (_el auxiliar_, _la auxiliar_). El de más alto rango entre los TCP durante un vuelo es el _jefe de cabina_ (epiceno). La tripulación técnica (los pilotos) en las llamadas de coordinación por alta voz usan habitualmente sólo la palabra _tripulación_: "tripulación, prepárense para el despegue".
El término _azafata_ nunca lo usan aquí los TCP para sí y, en realidad, lo consideran inapropiado. He oído, sin embargo, a los pasajeros y al público en general referirse a los TCP como _auxiliares_ y _azafatas_ y dudar, respecto de esta última palabra, sobre la forma masculina del término. A veces les sale con una risita nerviosa de duda _azafato_.



KHALIFAH said:


> [...]No comprendo por tanto, los reparos que consideran, prevenidamente además, inapropiado un equivalente en nuestro idioma como camarero.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo creo Khalifah, que el término _camarero_ tiene dos problemas. Uno es que no tendría su contraparte femenina _camarera_, a menos que decidieramos usarlo también.
Sin embargo, la dificultad mayor que yo le veo es que _camarero_ (y eventualmente _camarera_) no se ajustan a la función que para la que existen los TCP. Es verdad que parte de su trabajo es servir comidas, distribuir artículos de entretenimiento y preocuparse de la comodidad de los pasajeros, pero la razón fundamental de que los tengamos a bordo es la seguridad. La autoridad aeronáutica (DGAC) no permitiría jamás un vuelo comercial sin que este cuente con la cantidad de auxiliares que exige la norma ya que son ellos los que deben  preocuparse de  la seguridad de los pasajeros ante una emergencia. A la DGAC bien poco le interesa la comodidad de los pasajeros, no es esa su preocupación, sino la seguridad. Es decir, el trabajo de un TCP va mucho más allá de lo que normalmente entendemos como el trabajo de un camarero.

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Pueden leer aquí La isla a mediodía. Es excelente.

Aquí, la vista previa autorizada de la parte que analiza su simbolismo en el libro "Oniromancia: Análisis de símbolos en los cuentos de Julio Cortázar" de Andrea Imrei (2002).

Simplemente, en el cuento lo llama "steward" como se dice o decía en italiano, presumiblemente la nacionalidad del _steward_, de la aerolínea o de ambos, en el cuento.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

aleCcowaN said:


> Pueden leer aquí La isla a mediodía. Es excelente.
> 
> Aquí, la vista previa autorizada de la parte que analiza su simbolismo en el libro "Oniromancia: Análisis de símbolos en los cuentos de Julio Cortázar" de Andrea Imrei (2002).
> 
> Simplemente, en el cuento lo llama "steward" como se dice o decía en italiano, presumiblemente la nacionalidad del _steward_, de la aerolínea o de ambos, en el cuento.


 
Y todo el tiempo estuvimos pensando que el término venía "directamente" del inglés.  *Steward.*

Como dije antes, lo recomendable es dejarlo sin traducir.

Saludos.


----------



## MaggieG

Aviador, Muy clara tu explicación. Recuerdo oir al comandante de un vuelo decir: ¨Tripulación....¨Es decir, que mi decisión de aplicar auxiliar  de vuelo o de a bordo no fue tan distante de lo aceptable. También debemos recordar que los micros de larga distancia en nuestro país tienen personal femenino y masculino que prestan un servicio al pasajero.


----------



## Haiga

¿Por casualidad estas traduciendo “la isla a mediodía”?. Yo diría por causalidad; greco, avión, Cortázar sólo te falto decir “kalimera”. 

            Hazle caso a tu profesor y deja la palabra steward. Pero yo creo que no sólo por la razón que aquí planteas. Te digo porque lo creo: en Italia se usa la palabra “steward”. Entendiendo las andanzas de Cortázar te aconsejo averiguar si se usa “steward” en francés sólo para ubicar la palabra en un contexto geográfico. Yo sé que steward se usa en Italia, si se usa en Francia entonces tendremos más probabilidad que se use también en Grecia. Pero la razón de peso es que este “aeromozo” si mal no recuerdo trabaja en la ruta Roma-Atenas y en ese contexto como te dije se usa “steward”.


----------



## titinadoug

Gracias a todos
Estoy encantada con el número de respuestas que recibí, pero admito de estar un poco perdida con la cantidad de la información acumulada!
De todas maneras, lo que sí he entendido es que en mi traducción *no* voy a traducir la palabra *steward*. Veo que en esto estáis todos de acuerdo.  Por supuesto  no traduciré la parabra "kalimera" tanpoco, aunque la escribiré con letras griegas y con una nota, avisando al lector que está en griego tambien en el original. En cambio, escribiento steward, voy a usar el alfabeto latino para estresar que Cortazar usa allí  una palabra inglesa, que normalmente no se usa por los hispanohablantes.
Otra vez, muchisimas gracias a todos.


----------



## whoandcar

Recuerden que Marini (el protagonista) es italiano. Y usa el término común en ese país. Además no usa el término digamos "público", sino el término "profesional" dado que él mismo es "steward"
Ojo, en Cortázar nada es casual ni al azar. Cada palabra está medida. Casi casi como Borges.


----------

